# Unsung Masterworks



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Just stumbled upon this on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/user/UnsungMasterworks/videos

Haven't given any of them a listen yet, but it looks interesting; there might well be some gems among those.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From that first page, I would warmly recommend Raff 5 and Wetz 3 to any lover of romantic music.


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

I would recommend Gouvy's Piano Quintet.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I found some Amy Beach pieces on that channel that are good, along with Raff's Symphony No. 3.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I've known about _Unsung Masterworks_ for almost two years now. I gather that it is certainly an amazing outlet for "stumbling upon" obscure little gems. I would recommend Fibich's Piano Quintet and Raff's symphonies, among others.

Similar channels on YouTube that do a great job showcasing forgotten masterpieces include _olla-vogala_, _Bartje Bartmans_, _thenameisgsarci_, and _Medtnaculus_ (yes, the same user that contributes to TC from time to time). These four channels display the sheet music of a particular work on-screen while you listen to them (which is quite convenient and addicting). Here you can find Schmitt, Emmanuel, Enescu, Scott, and many other neglected composers. Since I mention Maurice Emmanuel, I must strongly recommend his six piano sonatinas (all uploaded to Medtnaculus). I've posted links to the constituent videos on this composer guestbook that I started a little while ago. Give them a listen, then comment on that thread what you think.

While I am still here, I encourage you to check out _Ashish Xiangyi Kumar_, another YouTube channel that is a goldmine for us classical music lovers. While the works uploaded there are not obscure in the slightest, the premise that makes Ashish's channel so unique is that he focuses on their very best (and different) interpretations. So if you want to hear a version of Beethoven's 29th or Chopin's waltzes that you've probably never heard before, this is where I direct you.

Of course there are many other worthwhile classical music channels on YouTube; you should feel free to do some of your own discovering because there is _a ton_ out there.

Best regards.


----------



## ido66667 (Aug 29, 2016)

Speaking of YouTube channels, I would recommand
Gerubach which is on a quest to create scrolling sheet music videos for the complete works of J. S. Bach.


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

ido66667 said:


> Speaking of YouTube channels, I would recommand
> Gerubach which is on a quest to create scrolling sheet music videos for the complete works of J. S. Bach.


Very ambitious project.


----------



## ido66667 (Aug 29, 2016)

Norma Skock said:


> Very ambitious project.


Yeah it's been going for years, I don't know if he will complete it. He also has troubles with copyright takedown coming from Sony, that I think are not justifiable due to fair use, but YouTube doesn't care.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Fantastic site.

KuhlauDilfeng's channels are also terrific:
https://www.youtube.com/user/KuhlauDilfeng2
https://www.youtube.com/user/KuhlauDilfeng3
https://www.youtube.com/user/KuhlauDilfeng4
https://www.youtube.com/user/KuhlauDilfeng5

For vocal music (including opera):
Kirill: https://www.youtube.com/user/LindoroRossini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Just stumbled upon this on YouTube:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/UnsungMasterworks/videos
> 
> Haven't given any of them a listen yet, but it looks interesting; there might well be some gems among those.





SimonTemplar said:


> Fantastic site.
> 
> KuhlauDilfeng's channels are also terrific:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/KuhlauDilfeng2
> ...


Thanks very much for sharing you both.:tiphat:


----------

